# making homemade butter



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been reading up on how to make things homemade. Butter was one of them. I did this when i was about in third grade and haven't thought about it till about a week ago. So i went and got everything that i would need to do it and me and my daughter sat down to do it. She is 4 and loved it. 
All you need is a clean jar and some heavy cream. I let the cream get to room temperature and then poured into my jar. Put the lid on tight. I let my little one shake it until she was tired and then i took over. I let her see the different stages that it goes through like the whip cream-back to liquid-to firm cream-kind of a liquid-then butter with butter milk. You pour the butter milk off and then take some cold water and put in and shake to get remainder of milk out. Pour liquid off and then your done if youd like add some salt to you liking.Now were making a loaf of homemade bread to go with it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmm... Butter is so good.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting project, dredged up some grade school memories for me.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I can remember watching my grandmother and aunts and uncles sitting around the kitchen table (same kitchen I now call home) pushing this big jar of cream around as they talked at some family gathering or another. They just rolled it from person to person as they talked. The cream was skimmed from our own bulk milk tank out in the milkhouse. I only remember it once or twice but I remember it was good butter. I'm 33, so that had to be better than 25 years ago.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I guess it's time for you to take over and keep that family tradition going. You wouldn't want the next generation to blame you for not passing on those skills.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

My daughter enjoyed the whole process and loved helping me make the homemade bread. it was worth all the work when we ate the bread and butter. it's the best that i've ate in a long time. It was a lot richer than what you buy in the store.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

That sounds delightful -- homemade butter is excellent. This is a great skill to have also, considering the Agriculture Department is poised to raise prices on our dairy products. My solution has been getting butter really cheap with coupons, and then bottling butter. It will keep for 3-5 years.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you think it would be safe to bottle homemade butter in the same way. I've thought about it but didn't know?Any ideas?


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Tammy I've done a lot of research on the matter and found the results to be in favor of bottling butter. There's a lot of controversy out there, but it is possible -- I've interviewed 20 individuals who have been bottling butter for YEARS and they have had no ill effects or illness result from their efforts. The key is to use clean and sanitized jars and lids and bring the butter to boiling. You can find the detailed process here: To Bottle or Not To Bottle Butter « Preparedness Pro


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I appreciate you getting back to me on that. I've asked several people and they couldn't tell me anything. i was wondering if you had tried any bottle butter. I would like to know what it taste like before i try doing it.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Sure thing. I've personally bottled butter and it tastes great -- just like butter!


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks again. I've heard other people say that it didn't taste good. I wonder if they did somehting wrong maybe they burned the butter or something.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never heard of it tasting funny before. Perhaps you could start with a small batch as a trial run and go from there. For a point of reference, one pound of butter slightly more than fills one pint jar. And I wouldn't bottle margarine. 

If you just follow the steps in the link I provided, you will be good to go. Let me know how it goes!


----------

